# Couple pics



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I found while looking for something else.

My favorite toilet.











Double lav.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

That is sweet! Different for my eye, which isn't used to that kind of plumb'n. WTG:thumbsup:

BTW- Am I missing something? Are they going to pour the floors?

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> That is sweet! Different for my eye, which isn't used to that kind of plumb'n. WTG:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW- Am I missing something? Are they going to pour the floors?
> 
> ...


Yes, the floor is getting three inches of gyp-crete, and they will put the hardwood and tile on top of that. That particular bathroom is getting a granite floor.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

When I was doing tract houses we had about 6-8 floorplans depending on the development. After about the first 25 or so houses you started memorizing all your measurements because they would of course be the same for each floorplan of a particular type. In high rise work is it similar in that respect? Are you able to set up any kind of production where an apprentice has a little room somewhere with a nice vice set up and a table and just cuts up pipe to the specs you need in every unit. He could have a bunch of those plastic tubs set up with 30" x 2" copper risers in one and something else in each one or whatever. 

While I was an apprentice or I may have been a journeyman at this point I can't remember, I spent one day a week at the shop for a little over a year just building Delta 1300/1400 tub and shower valves so that everyday the crews could take pre assemled rough in valves to their houses. I had to have built close to 1000 valves that year. It was a good idea for several reasons: 1. quality control - if their was ever a problem like a leak or burned up cartridge they knew who to see about it. BTW there was NEVER a problem with ANY valve I built . 2. I got very good at it and very fast. Although this was factory work which I hate anything that resembles factory work there is an economy of motion when you don't have to set up every time you want to build a valve. 3. I developed a standardized version of the valve which helped the guys be faster because they got the same product every single time.

I know commercial work is much slower for a variety of reasons and maybe you are already maximizing the economy of your movement but I'm just wondering if some things might be able to be "mass produced" to some degree?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice work bro, is your vent going to be 6" above the flood level rim.What kind of finished wall does/will it that have at the faucets,tiles,mirrors,other?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You're a true artist. Beautiful work.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

threaderman said:


> Nice work bro, is your vent going to be 6" above the flood level rim.What kind of finished wall does/will it that have at the faucets,tiles,mirrors,other?


The vent will be 6" above where it ties into the stack, I was granted a variance to have it go below a windowsill. That bathroom is getting interlock mother of pearl tile with a six foot wide medicine cabinet above the lavs, which are vessels sitting on a wrought iron frame with a granite top.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

There you go,good eyes huh!I had wall mounts roughed-in like that and a large mirror was supposed to be installed and the first time they went to mount it they shattered it,big mirror maybe 4' x 8'.I went to trim-out and was like oops.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice. I like seeing stuff like that.

Why the air chambers?

When you say you got a variance, did you have to apply for it?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Very very nice!!! I love to see copper DWV, it looks so clean!!

very good work!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Nice. I like seeing stuff like that.
> 
> Why the air chambers?
> 
> When you say you got a variance, did you have to apply for it?


Chicago code requires an air chamber on every outlet.

I know the inspectors, I installed it and told them why, and it was passed without question.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Chicago code requires an air chamber on every outlet.
> 
> I know the inspectors, I installed it and told them why, and it was passed without question.


The UPC has a clause that says "unless structural conditions prohibit" or something like that. 

As far as those air chambers go? I think every law requiring them should be stricken from the books. They make me mad. (The laws that is.) Air chambers are worthless as teats on a boar hog.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> The UPC has a clause that says "unless structural conditions prohibit" or something like that.
> 
> As far as those air chambers go? I think every law requiring them should be stricken from the books. They make me mad. (The laws that is.) Air chambers are worthless as teats on a boar hog.


Nope, they work.

You have obviously never done high rise work.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Nope, they work.
> 
> You have obviously never done high rise work.


What does high rise have to do with air chambers?

(Understand, this ain't about dissing you. If code requires it, then you have no choice. Even if you like them, I have too much respect for you to bust on you over this. At the same time, it is one thing I have some pretty strong opinions about.)


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I feel air chambers at quick closing valves are neccesary,I do how-ever make my own and do not buy the expensive buggers for residential.I believe it's just as easy to drain the system every now and then to recharge it.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

threaderman said:


> I feel air chambers at quick closing valves are neccesary,I do how-ever make my own and do not buy the expensive buggers for residential.I believe it's just as easy to drain the system every now and then to recharge it.


I question whether that will even work, to drain down the system. The chances of that air chamber air locking seems very high doesn't it?

And who wants to drain down their system every couple of months? Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

It would take longer than that for the air to get displaced if the air chamber is 3/4" x 18",where it should be.This is how I was taught and have nothing concrete to go on except when I have had hammering problems in the past that "just started happening",one of the solutions is to drain the system and re-charge it or install air chambers in the system., and it works in certain scenarios.There are quite a few things which will cause pippes to make noise as you well know.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> What does high rise have to do with air chambers?
> 
> (Understand, this ain't about dissing you. If code requires it, then you have no choice. Even if you like them, I have too much respect for you to bust on you over this. At the same time, it is one thing I have some pretty strong opinions about.)


High rises are piped from the top down, city water is pumped to the penthouse and is gravity fed back down, the older ones have no PRV's anywhere so it is not unusual to have 100 PSI or more on the lower floors.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The vent will be 6" above where it ties into the stack, I was granted a variance to have it go below a windowsill. That bathroom is getting interlock mother of pearl tile with a six foot wide medicine cabinet above the lavs, which are vessels sitting on a wrought iron frame with a granite top.


You could of took the vent off the sanitary tee on a 45 then directed back to the stack at a point 6" above FLR.

Or at-least in KY . . .if the bottom of the window woulda cleared the copper vent as it came up.

You allowed 30" from trap to vent on a lav?


----------



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

do you have to protect the copper from touching metal and concrete


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

blowfish said:


> do you have to protect the copper from touching metal and concrete



Water pipe gets insulators where it passes through metal studs, and insulated if it is installed in concrete, for DWV we cut the holes in the metal studs large enough that the pipe doesn't touch, and if it is in concrete we spray it with automotive undercoating.


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

*High Rise H2o*

Do they still build high rises like that or do they use pumps now?


----------



## hvacplumb (Oct 29, 2008)

*toilet*

so you like the european wall hung.TEll me what is so cool about it


----------

